# Da Vinci Malaysia Kids Art Competition 2015



## Iveeee (Oct 19, 2015)

Attention to all pretty mothers and adorable children out there!
HI HI! We are proud to announce the yearly Da Vinci Malaysia Kids Art Awards 2015 is back in town! 
Another year of partnering with Disney Pixar’s yearend blockbuster movie “The Good Dinosaur”. 
Steps of entering:
1. Download your contest form
2. Draw and color base on your creativity and imagination of the dinosaur world.
3. Children between 5 – 12 years old are welcome to join!
4. Post and send in your contest form to the 
Address: No. 28, Jalan PJS 11/28A, Bandar Sunway, 47500 Subang Jaya, Selangor, Malaysia.
Abundant prizes are awaiting you, quick! Action NOW!


----------

